# Any word on the missing Marine Corps chopper in Nepal?



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2015)

It sure would be nice to have a rare happy ending to these types of stories -

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...ing-in-nepal-earthquake-aid-mission/27180137/

_A U.S. military helicopter missing during an aid mission in Nepal reportedly has been spotted north of the capital, authorities said. But it will take time to reach the site where it has been located in the Tamakoshi region north of the capital of Kathmandu.

The Huey helicopter was carrying six U.S. Marines and two Nepalese soldiers when it disappeared Tuesday during a mission in a remote mountainous region in Nepal, a defense official said.

The utility helicopter from Marine Light Attack Helicopter squadron 469 based at Camp Pendleton, California, was last seen after another helicopter in the area "picked up some [radio] chatter about a fuel problem," said Army Col. Steve Warren, a Pentagon spokesman.

"Right now we are hopeful that there was no crash. There has been no [emergency] beacon, no other signs — no flames, no smoke, no hole in the ground — to indicate that there was a crash," Warren said.

"That said of course it's very rugged and difficult terrain," he added._


----------



## DA SWO (May 13, 2015)

Single ship operations?


----------



## Kraut783 (May 13, 2015)

Search operations have resumed....no word.

*"Right now we are hopeful. We have reason to believe this is simply the case of a helicopter that has landed and is out of communication."*

I hope so!



http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...ing-in-nepal-earthquake-aid-mission/27180137/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 13, 2015)

Seems it has not been spotted after all...

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...ing-in-nepal-earthquake-aid-mission/27180137/
_
More than 24 hours after a Marine helicopter disappeared in flight over Nepal, a search and rescue effort has found no sign of the missing aircraft and its crew of six U.S. Marines and two Nepalese soldiers, a Pentagon official said Wednesday.

"The search continues," Army Col. Steve Warren, a Defense Department spokesman, told reporters at the Pentagon Wednesday morning.

The latest official update dashed hopes raised by an earlier report Wednesday morning from the Deutsche Presse Agentur news agency, which suggested that officials had determined the helicopter's location.

"There are a lot of reports floating around, none are attributed to anyone and most have been investigated by DoD and determined to be fake," Army Maj. David Eastburn,a spokesman for U.S. Pacific Command, said in an email to Military Times on Wednesday.

The search for the missing helicopter continued on Wednesday morning with two UH-1Y Huey helicopters leaving Kathmandu with two Air Force pararescuemen and several Marines onboard. One of the Hueys was fitted with a hoist in case the helicopter cannot find a landing site.

"Once the pair of Hueys completed their initial search, they returned to Kathmandu where two MV-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft took off and continued the efforts," Eastburn said. "This pattern will continue all day."_


----------



## Grunt (May 13, 2015)

I certainly hope the very best for all involved...but,...

The longer it goes, the more I hate it....


----------



## devilbones (May 15, 2015)

Bad news here:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...rashed-us-marine-chopper/ar-BBjOacC?ocid=iehp
RIP


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 15, 2015)

Damn it.  Just damn it.


----------



## 0699 (May 15, 2015)

RIP Marines.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2015)

Blue Skies.


----------



## CDG (May 15, 2015)

RIP Marines.


----------



## Grunt (May 15, 2015)

Rest In Peace, my Brothers!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2015)

Sad, sad news. Rest In God's Own Peace, Marines; and Nepal's soldiers. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic news.


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 15, 2015)

Blue skies. Semper Fi.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 15, 2015)

RIP Marines


----------



## Blizzard (May 15, 2015)

Godspeed.


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2015)

Blue skies and tailwinds.
RIP Marines.


----------

